# Mostly Common Arts



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 23, 2003)

What are the majority arts the mma fighters use?


----------



## ace (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *What are the majority arts the mma fighters use? *



Submisson Fighting , Bjj ,Wrestling ,Mauy Thai
Boxing / Kickboxing 

These are the Main source How Ever
There are Fighters With Backrounds in the above named
as Well as Judo,Karate & so on.


To compete in MMA U have to be well rounded
or Extremely skilled at one.

Grappling is a must as said  by Pat Smith
If U can't Fight on the Ground U can't fight.


----------

